# Duke and I bareback (pic heavy)



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I cant wait to be able to do that on my horse.... I got on her today bareback but i was just leaning over her back to get her use to having someone on her back.. Buti slipped of and landed under her... She spoks ver easy so I knew as soon and i hit the ground she would step on me... BUT, She through her head back and just snorted at me.. So she dint move .. something was whatching over me that day....

now Im done talking about me... lol

You too look great together.. but The saddle pad dont slip any while you were riding her ?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

You look pretty good! What a cool pad, too!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

You look really good. Just try to remember that even though you're riding bareback, you still gotta keep your heels down and legs somewhat underneath you. Its hard, I know. But you look like me when I ride!! hahaha! I don't mean to look mad, I just do.


----------



## nourozi (Jun 26, 2008)

*Concentrating*

Looks like you are concentrating and have pride in what your doing. Thats the essential ingredients to learn new skills. Youve got what it takes, keep on riding.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

you do look good and confident. keep thoes heels down and legs more under you...when you are ready lose that pad and really feel your horse. and he will feel you better. awsome job though! beautiful horse too!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are some cute photos. Really wish I could get on a horse and ride, one of my horses of all things. Loves that wrapping paper stuff on his forelock :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, i know my heels are up a lot, but i put the bareback pad on crooked (dumb me) and then the cinch knott on the off side kept killing me if i used my legs right.... haha, bad excuse but i didn't want to spend 15 more minutes recinching him because he is a pain to get the cinch tight enough....

nope the pad doesn't slip at all, it's really a good idea... it makes my cheapo $20 bareback pad really usable after i altered it a bit

hehe, i love the ribbon too, but i didn't do it... just when i went to grab the bridle the fancy ribbon was on it :lol: 

hehe, in that one pic i was mad because my mom said something.... you should see the one movie where i start argueing with her about her making a movie....


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Other than the leg thing that was already mentioned, in a couple of photos you look like your shoulders are rolled forward just a bit, and in the second to last, you look like you are slouching a tad. I always tell my little guys to look proud, or think of whatever else that can help you keep that in the back of your mind. 

You look really good though, and very comfortable. I also love the forelock decor.


----------



## Deussa (Apr 3, 2008)

*Very Nice*

Very nice. Horse looks to be in very good condition very good weight and nice muscles! your position on him looks very good to i like the pads!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Put your heels down. Other than that really you guys look good.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks guys!

I know I have a problem with my heels... It's a bad habit whenever i ride and not always bareback, same thing with the leg being too far forward, but it isn't quite as bad in saddle.... I'll definitely be working on that for sure

Slouching is my other problem... I used to slouch all the time.... I'll work on that too, oh and in the second to last picture i think i was cueing him to slow down with my body by melting and relaxing, is that a bad thing to do during competitions??


----------

